# Kamikaze owl



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Our young granddaughter came running into the kitchen and says" Gramma , would you please come get this dead owl off the porch ? It's disgusting !! " To our surprise a Northern Pygmy owl had slammed into the widow and died on the porch . Cute little guy , full grown he is only the size of a Coke can . His head is twisted pretty bad , but we have hopes that our taxi can repair it . The stain on the window is definitely the scene of the crash .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

do you not need a permit in Canada to possess a bird of prey. Owls, hawks, eagles or any other raptor, we here in the States can't even possess their feathers. Native American are allowed feathers for ceremonial purposes. Great looking little fellow though.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

are you sure that's not that bird's spirit ghost on your window?????? :angel:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That will make a great mount, I have a Boreal owl that was a accidental catch in a 110, the wardens looked at it and issued a permit so I could take it to a taxi.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- sure looks like a bird print to me.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Yep--- sure looks like a bird print to me.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


Beak print as welll . I took it to the F&W office and got my permit , $10.50 , that is gonna be the cheap part ...lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

owl be watching for pics of the mount


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Heck of a way to go.

Had a Cooper's hawk crash through a window, caught it in a fishing net, checked it over, and let it go. Others, not so lucky doing the window shopping here.


----------



## akhntr (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow I didn't realize getting a permit was an option, that's awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Should be a cool mount, post some pics when it gets done.

He must have been coming in for a high speed landing cause you can see the beak, eyes, ears and wing prints in the window. Not to mention the cute grand daughters reflection.

The only thing we have crashing into the windows around here are sparrows trying to land on the spider plants in the windows. Most of them just bounce off the window though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

akhntr said:


> Wow I didn't realize getting a permit was an option, that's awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum akhntr !

we have two obvious bird strikes on our cabin windows, I've cleaned around them twice. The wife doesn't share my liking them.


----------



## akhntr (Oct 29, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum akhntr !
> 
> we have two obvious bird strikes on our cabin windows, I've cleaned around them twice. The wife doesn't share my liking them.


Thanks, I've been lurking a while, had to comment on that though! I wouldn't clean them off either!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

crazy stuff, that bird hit so hard enough it dusted itself!

I'd be checking my toast or coffee for a few weeks....if that image shows up you might have to break out the "spelling" wee-gee-board.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm... !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:that:

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> crazy stuff, that bird hit so hard enough it dusted itself!
> 
> I'd be checking my toast or coffee for a few weeks....if that image shows up you might have to break out the "spelling" wee-gee-board.


Ya , quite the impact for sure ., you'd expect that with a" fence" , not a window ..lol . I'll check my waffles closely


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those big picture windows kill millions of songbirds every year.


----------



## thatcher1 (Dec 21, 2014)

nice mount
to bad for the owl. we have a complete collection of predators that died under various circumstances. from snowy owls to peregrine falcon..very majestic birds


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum thatcher1.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

thatcher1 said:


> nice mount
> to bad for the owl. we have a complete collection of predators that died under various circumstances. from snowy owls to peregrine falcon..very majestic birds


Afraid the mount isn't going to happen . Took him to my taxi and he say the owls skull and head is too badly damaged to repair .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

C2C said:


> Afraid the mount isn't going to happen . Took him to my taxi and he say the owls skull and head is too badly damaged to repair .


 Had my owl done from a taxi in Edmonton years ago, they did mostly birds and fish, were a bit high on the prices but came highly recommended, can't remember the name offhand but was very happy with the results.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

C2C said:


> Afraid the mount isn't going to happen . Took him to my taxi and he say the owls skull and head is too badly damaged to repair .


Wow, that owl must have been really cruising to do that amount of damage. Any one know how fast they fly?


----------

